# Photography 101 - volunteers?



## jimmymac

We obviously have a good collection of photographers here, I wonder if there would be any people willing to spend a bit of time helping to create some guides that would help newer amateurs (such as myself ) get the most out of their SLR?

I'm sure theres a few out there that have an SLR currently but dont really get the full or even part of the potential out of things like Aperture/shutter priority, things you can do with different filters etc. I do have a decent guide to using Circ Pol and ND filters from another forum which I may ask the creator if I can borrow so that might get us started.

So would any of you be interested in writing something that could help? Drop your names down here if you do with an idea of the area you would like to do and lets see if we can get some decent tutorials going


----------



## Irishwhistle

If you get some other folks together to discuss stuff such as lenses and such I'd be happy to help out with manual mode...


----------



## MBGraphics

I could help with Canon info 

I would be more than happy to help with settings, lenses camera bodies and such in any way I can 

Let me know!


----------



## Punk

I'm in


----------



## Calibretto

Maybe have a guide on Point-and-Shoots as well? I'll be getting a Canon PowerShot SD1100 soon


----------



## massahwahl

I would love to help! I would be willing to discuss the exposure triangle and histograms. Are you going to assign topics to members?

I would be willing to help organize too, assign topics and help put the whole thing together.

Good idea!


----------



## vroom_skies

Thanks for the great response everybody.
Glad to know you guys are so willing to help.
Jimmy and the rest of us will talk it over and hopefully get the ball rolling along.

Bob

PS- Feel free to throw out some more ideas on what some good topics would be. Whether it be within the hardware side, software side or other.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I believe most of the photographers here have a wide variety of cameras, perhaps we could write a review on our camera and submit it to a main thread to help.


----------



## jimmymac

well at the moment i'm thinking more along the line of the use of the camera rather than the makes and models of the cameras which may be something for a later date. 

Uke I like the idea of the exposure triangle and histograms, certainly something I would be intersted in. PRobably the best thing to do would be to get a list of what each person feels most comfortable with. IF a couple of people want to work together on a certain area then i'm sure that would be possible over Aim/MSN/PM.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Calibretto said:


> Maybe have a guide on Point-and-Shoots as well? I'll be getting a Canon PowerShot SD1100 soon



The exposure triangle is the same for all cameras and I'm not sure what else we would discuss that has to do with point and shoots... maybe we could just have the guide divided into different sections and tell in said guide what kind of camera that section is relevant to.

We should also have LOTS of pictures for demonstration purposes.


----------



## Ben

I think a section on Post Processing might be a fun idea. (No matter how much some people might not like it  )

Then just a general section on the camera itself and how to get the most out of your DSLR. What settings work for the best situations...etc.


----------



## ScOuT

Over the years I have messed around with night time photography. I have done some research and taken quite a few pictures at night. I would be willing to share advice and some tricks with everybody. I think your idea is great


----------



## TFT

If you could also cater for non DSLR users as well that would be great, I have a decent camera with the setting of most things manually and have read articles explaining these but must admit to getting a little lost. I am still using the presets for all photos.
Articles where I can reply with a question would be brilliant because missing out on the basic understanding is not allowing me to go more in depth.
Either way, I look forward to it.


----------



## pies

I'm starting to learn about nikon cameras and getting into a photography I'll help in any way I can.


----------



## massahwahl

Jimmy,

If your putting a list together put me in on those topics. I love discussing the exposure triangle!

Also, I would be willing to help edit the sections for grammar and spelling.


----------



## Irishwhistle

ukulele_ninja said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> If your putting a list together put me in on those topics. *I love discussing the exposure *triangle!
> 
> Also, I would be willing to help edit the sections for grammar and spelling.




Then let's try and find one more person to help out with the exposure triangle... Ben or Punk maybe?

I'm thinking Bob could do something on lenses as he's probably the most experienced.

Something else that might be helpful are guides for particular shooting situations... like "Shooting Fireworks" or "Shooting Lightning."

The hardest part will be keeping it organized... any ideas?


----------



## Punk

I can take care of the "shooting lightnings" part.

I can help in the triangle too if you guys need help


----------



## Geoff

If someone wants to do it then props to them, but in my personal opinion, this is a computer forum.  Even though there are some photographers here that know their stuff, I still think that if someone wanted to read a "101" on photography, they would be best off going to a photography forum.


----------



## dragon2309

[-0MEGA-];1127800 said:
			
		

> If someone wants to do it then props to them, but in my personal opinion, this is a computer forum.  Even though there are some photographers here that know their stuff, I still think that if someone wanted to read a "101" on photography, they would be best off going to a photography forum.


spoil sport! lol...

im in, if you need a section on light painting and selective exposure...


----------



## Irishwhistle

[-0MEGA-];1127800 said:
			
		

> If someone wants to do it then props to them, but in my personal opinion, this is a computer forum.  Even though there are some photographers here that know their stuff, I still think that if someone wanted to read a "101" on photography, they would be best off going to a photography forum.



Cameras are computers too. 

Besides... we have mods in on this, you don't want to make them mad!


----------



## TFT

Anything that promotes a common interest is good


----------



## Irishwhistle

TFT said:


> Anything that promotes a common interest is good



Hmm... are you POSITIVE of that?


----------



## TFT

Irishwhistle said:


> Hmm... are you POSITIVE of that?



uuhhh !! I think so


----------



## Irishwhistle

TFT said:


> uuhhh !! I think so



A common interest could mean anything that anyone is interested in... I think you meant THE common interest. Either that or I've always heard it wrong when people say that (which is possible)... Anyway... 

Now... how's this sound:



Lenses - Vroom
Camera Bodies - Everyone (so as to get as much info as possible)
Exposure Triangle - Uke Ninja, Punk, and I (Aperature!)
Post-Processing - Ben
Various guides for various shooting situations - Anyone who has experience in that area.


----------



## Geoff

Irishwhistle said:


> Cameras are computers too.
> 
> Besides... we have mods in on this, you don't want to make them mad!


Which is why I said "in my opinion".


----------



## Punk

I'll take care of the shooting lightnings and astrophotography part too if needed


----------



## massahwahl

Punk and Irish, how you want to split up parts? Also, do we have a deadline for our sections?


----------



## jimmymac

no deadline as I think it would be better if these things are given the time they deserve to be well put together, right now we are just trying to come up with a decent listing of topic ideas, once we get that together we can see who wants to work on which section and hopefully get the ball rolling


----------



## Punk

As for the exposure triangle, I have basic knowledge, I read an article in a photography magazine I have. It explained it very well, I can read it again if needed.

I can also scan the triangle but it's in French...

Also we need someone who's experienced in Flashes, as I need to learn how to use them


----------



## massahwahl

lol, i might be better equipped to explain flashes. I have a three flash setup that I use right now for portraits and group shots at weddings, so I am learning more and more about them every time I use them.


----------



## vroom_skies

Alright,
Here are the ideas for categories:

Main ones:
- Basics (Maybe a brief overview of what cameras are & what they do lol. Might as well go over what the different parts are (view finder, lcd, mode dial, hot shoe, etc) )
- Exposure Modes (Auto, Manual, Program, AV, TV, Bulb, X (flash sync), etc )
- Exposure Triangle (shutter speed, aperture & ISO)

Not so main:
- Bodies (I was thinking it would be best just to wait for people that have specific questions and help them then, rather then writing a 25 page overview of camera bodies for them to read (Feel free to chime in on this though))
- Lenses (I was thinking along the same lines with lenses as the bodies. However we should have a section where it deals with lens technology (AF, Aperture, Macro, Filters, Hoods, etc))
- Software (We would like for there to be a section on software, but it would have to stay basic. It's hard when not everyone is using the same piece of software. So maybe, basic methods of the trade (croping, levels, sharpening, etc))
- Specific Tutorials (The mods and I are open to these, we would just like to see the "foundation" completed first.)
- Flashes (Basically the same as above)

It seems like this will mostly be done by you guys. I'm willing to help out with a part or two, so is Dragon & Jimmy and I'm sure some of the other mods wouldn't mind. Once a part is done I'm guessing us mods will have to review it first and then we'll throw it up.

I'm excited


----------



## Irishwhistle

vroom_skies said:


> Alright,
> Here are the ideas for categories:
> 
> Main ones:
> - Basics (Maybe a brief overview of what cameras are & what they do lol. Might as well go over what the different parts are (view finder, lcd, mode dial, hot shoe, etc) )
> - Exposure Modes (Auto, Manual, Program, AV, TV, Bulb, X (flash sync), etc )
> - Exposure Triangle (shutter speed, aperture & ISO)
> 
> Not so main:
> - Bodies (I was thinking it would be best just to wait for people that have specific questions and help them then, rather then writing a 25 page overview of camera bodies for them to read (Feel free to chime in on this though))
> - Lenses (I was thinking along the same lines with lenses as the bodies. However we should have a section where it deals with lens technology (AF, Aperture, Macro, Filters, Hoods, etc))
> - Software (We would like for there to be a section on software, but it would have to stay basic. It's hard when not everyone is using the same piece of software. So maybe, basic methods of the trade (croping, levels, sharpening, etc))
> - Specific Tutorials (The mods and I are open to these, we would just like to see the "foundation" completed first.)
> - Flashes (Basically the same as above)
> 
> It seems like this will mostly be done by you guys. I'm willing to help out with a part or two, so is Dragon & Jimmy and I'm sure some of the other mods wouldn't mind. Once a part is done I'm guessing us mods will have to review it first and then we'll throw it up.
> 
> I'm excited



Here's a thought... as a mod are you capable of creating threads that only the ones working on the project can view and post in? That way we could have an invisible thread for each topic and then try and put it all together.


----------



## jimmymac

so what are peoples current thoughts, vroom has put up a set of possible sections so do people want to start taking ownership of each one?


----------



## Punk

jimmymac said:


> so what are peoples current thoughts, vroom has put up a set of possible sections so do people want to start taking ownership of each one?



I might be able to start next week on the "shooting lightning for dummies" . I had too much work this week...


----------



## Punk

I'm also going to go with the Dust Cleaning 101 

I cleaned my CCD and lens last tuesday


----------



## Geoff

I don't know if this will be of much help, but this is comparing different f-stops to show the depth of field.

*f3.5







f5.6







f10







f22*


----------



## lovely?

very nice. is that on a cannon? if so what setting would i use to get those results?


----------



## Irishwhistle

lovely? said:


> very nice. is that on a cannon? if so what setting would i use to get those results?



Aperture... the higher the number the small the aperture and visa-versa... if you have the number set high then a lot will be in focus, but if you set a low aperture a lot less will be in focus. Low apertures are good for macro and high apertures are good for landscapes.


----------



## Geoff

lovely? said:


> very nice. is that on a cannon? if so what setting would i use to get those results?


Yes, it was with my Rebel XSi.  As Irishwhistle said, you just adjust the aperture.  Anything lower then around an f4-f4.5 stop should give you fairly good bokeh (as seen in my first image), anything higher you will start to get a lot more in focus.

Also, in addition to macro shots having a low aperture is also good for portrait shots.


----------



## jimmymac

great shots, I think they could be incorporated well into a guide on aperture and shutter priorities, I might have one almost ready made that someone may let me borrow


----------



## Geoff

jimmymac said:


> great shots, I think they could be incorporated well into a guide on aperture and shutter priorities, I might have one almost ready made that someone may let me borrow


Awesome, and yeah feel free to use and crop the images if you want, it might save someone the time of having to take the photos for themselves.


----------



## Punk

Where are we on this?


----------



## DCIScouts

Well, I haven't seen anything from anybody else lately, but your guide on some of the fine tuning of photo-taking is definitely an excellent start.  I was actually thinking that if you wanted to flush it out a little more and post it in the TechZine part of the site that would be great!


----------



## jimmymac

I still have the guide that someone on another forum is allowing me to use that runs through aperture priority and such, will post it up when I get a chance


----------

